# my little tanks



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

what i have in there:
1 betta
3 neon tetras
1 balloon molly
2 (temporarily) 2 rosy red minnows


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Veery nice too. I like low stocked tanks. But if I was you I would get rid of the ballon molly as he doesn't belong in there.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow an all white betta, how prettty! Lol the molly is so cute.


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Cichlid Man,
why do i need to get rid of the molly?????


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks great, love your betta! We have a white one too :-D


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Neons and bettas are softwater fish. Mollies are naturally hardwater fish.


----------



## fishouta (Feb 25, 2006)

your tank and fish look great!
im really looking forward to setting mine up now.


----------

